# Two new OEM Beretta grips for my Italian 92FS ....



## GSY (May 27, 2012)

I just thought I'd change up the look a bit on my new 92 FS. I have rather large hands so grip size on on the original plastic grips works for me but I also ordered the walnut and aluminum from Beretta. I haven't been to the range yet but I'm sure they'll both work out fine. The aluminum are slightly slimmer but with more aggressive checkering than the original plastic ones. The walnut are slightly thicker and smoother than the plastic. I look the look or all three. Thanks for looking.

Two new OEM Beretta grips for my Italian 92FS .... - THR


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's pretty hard to screw up the looks of a Beretta, no matter what the grips.......I think the inox is the most appealing looking firearm out there.


----------

